# Lagoon Tower trip report- and the Toilet!!!



## vacationbear (Jul 14, 2016)

Folks
Just came back from a 10 day HHV stay.
Our intergalactic- standard 7-night home week in the Lagoon Tower plus three nights in the Grand Waikikian.

Some points to note:
Upon arrival we were able to change our assigned room in 2360 to 1165. We think it was a good move, having spent a miserable week in 860 and one night in 360 in prior visits. While those rooms border to the parking structure, 2360 would be far above and the noise should not be an issue. 
Anybody with 2360 experience?
We saw the Friday fireworks from our 1165 lanai and it was spectacular. Again.

The rooms (both LT and GW) were very clean, updated, functional in overall excellent condition. Another tribute to the consistent and high Hilton standard.

BUT THEN- the toilet seat in the LT!
See attached picture for what one now encounters!

I consider myself to be an educated man, able to program a VCR (after being told how to from my wife...), but using this fixture caused great anxiety!
When sitting down, this thing starts to make noises (a spraying sound and possibly a starting fan). I can't really tell, because, well, the position is awkward. 
While this first unexpected and startling experience resulted in great laughter, I had to contemplate if I would press any of those buttons. Would I dare? What would happen if the spray is misaligned? Or set to strong? What if the pressure relief valve fails? Water temperature? Where exactly would it hit? :ignore: 
While I processed all these thoughts, carefully, I noticed that the seat was heating up! Nice feature for a HGVC resort in Fairbanks/ Alaska during February at minus 40F outside, but at Oahu???
Well, I did not found the courage to press ANY button during those 7 days! I value my body parts and their continued and optimal function during the stay was deemed a priority! 

Other- and less troublesome- notes:
- yes, self parking is $32 per day. No issues finding a space at any time.
- much more (uniformed and unarmed) security personal on the premise. Noting happened, its just something I noticed.
- the crowds at HHV were there- as expected during prime season. Yet, I don't want to envision how it turns out with the Grand Islander coming online next year. Everything will be packed, from the pizza shop to the parking garage (where the self-parking folks will be directed towards!) 
- Atlantis submarine tour: this time we took the first tour at 9am. One really sees more fish that way. Many more fish! Take that tour if you can!
- Polynesian Cultural Center: we booked the Luau and show as part of the GoOahu card (bought online at Costco). Nice village, food during Luau was acceptable- and the show (Ha: Breath of Life) was great! Skip the village and the mediocre food during the Luau and go for the show instead. Saves a bit!
- Sea Life Park: Cute and small park. If you want to touch Dolphins- that's the place. But it will cost you big time! The space for the various creatures is very small, we felt pity for the inhabitants. Will not go there again. Not worth the paid admission AFAIAC.
- Katamaran sail with "Sail Makani" was great! Included benefit of GoOahu card and well worth the experience!


A word about LT and GW:
We were lucky and stayed at 3101, 31th floor, 2bd Premier front side (considered OF in the LT). Views: great! yet, Diamond Head is block by the Tapa and GI towers!

The kitchen is smaller than LT and WiFi reception was downright BAD in the kitchen/ living room area. The furnishing is plush and new, but two windows in our bathroom could not be darkened (bathroom is part of master bedroom). The very, very friendly front desk was able to help out and had cardboard put in between the shade and window. Worked great!

Overall impression: GW is NOT worth the extra points when compared to LT! Kings Land (phase 1), by equal point comparison, wins! 

It was another great trip to HHV- again!

Aloha


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2016)

We were there in May, loved the Toto seat, it was easy to operate.  Wash then blow dry.  Position of the spray was adustable as well as the temperature.  We were so impressed I've been pricing them on Amazon.  They are also installed at Kingsland phase 2, but a different model with the control on the wall next to the seat, easier to operate.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Jul 14, 2016)

Toto toilets are also installed in Hokulani tower bathrooms.


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 14, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Toto toilets are also installed in Hokulani tower bathrooms.



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the report and the great laugh:hysterical: about the bathrooms...lmao






vacationbear said:


> Folks
> Just came back from a 10 day HHV stay.
> Our intergalactic- standard 7-night home week in the Lagoon Tower plus three nights in the Grand Waikikian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 22, 2016)

The toilet washing function was developed and started by TOTO (not the group band while they were pleased to see their name in the bathroom in Japan).  The registered trade mark, Washlet (Link to Wiki) is now like a general name like XEROX or Catapillar).  70% of the households in Japan have this kind of toilet.  These days most of the public restrooms (e.g. hotels, department stores, railway stations, even latest bullet trains) have these ones.  Japanese HGVC owners had much expectation.  That's why Hawaii HGVC timeshares are now equipped with this thing.  When you use it for the first time, you feel awkward.  But after getting used to it, you will need it so badly.  I think most of the Japanese experience anal itching while visiting Hawaii or foreign places just because there is no washlet.  By washing your butt, you could have it cleaner but gradually you will lose tolerance and easily have inflammation.

Anyway, for your reference, here are some videos for your new experiences.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvAO6D9RIDA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PC7lCKgjEQ


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 22, 2016)

We bought a home in May 2010 and set immediately upon a remodeling project.  Cliff has wanted a bidet for years, but I find them a gobbler of bathroom space and unsightly.  So we got him a Toto.  He will never let me forget that after a month of coming upstairs from my ground level office to use the upstairs bathroom, I called the contractor and ordered a butt washer installed downstairs.  Now on vacation I miss the butt washer more than the fur children.  When the topic of extremely abrasive toilet paper came up on the Worldmark Facebook page he freaked a bunch of people out by mentioning our butt washer, or maybe it was my song sung to the tune of You Are My Sunsine ( I miss my butt washer, my only butt washer...)


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 23, 2016)

Very entertaining thread!:hysterical:


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 23, 2016)

Maverick1963 said:


> Anyway, for your reference, here are some videos for your new experiences.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvAO6D9RIDA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PC7lCKgjEQ



Mav:
THANK YOU so much for the visual explanations! I would not have envisioned to find it on YouTube! There is a lot of sh... on that web site, but this really cleans it up! 

After carefully observing the intended and correct function, I promise to give it a try next July when we plan to be back at the LT.


And while the LT TOTO did not open automatically I can report- with great relief- that the paper was soft and comfortable. Very much so!
Unlike what one would find in Germany where some bathroom operators seem to confuse toilet paper with what we call here in the US: sandpaper.


Cheers, Aloha and all the best


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 23, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> We bought a home in May 2010 and set immediately upon a remodeling project.  Cliff has wanted a bidet for years, but I find them a gobbler of bathroom space and unsightly.  So we got him a Toto.  He will never let me forget that after a month of coming upstairs from my ground level office to use the upstairs bathroom, I called the contractor and ordered a butt washer installed downstairs.  Now on vacation I miss the butt washer more than the fur children.  When the topic of extremely abrasive toilet paper came up on the Worldmark Facebook page he freaked a bunch of people out by mentioning our butt washer, or maybe it was my song sung to the tune of You Are My Sunsine ( I miss my butt washer, my only butt washer...)



I've wanted a Toto seat since my first Asia trip in the 80's.  They were outrageously priced back then ($1200) if I remember right.  They have gotten less expensive and better over the years.  I bought a knock-off for a couple hundred bucks a few years ago, but it didn't last.  I now have 3 Toto seats installed.  The greatest invention ever.  It makes using an old fashioned toilet feel like squatting in the woods and using leaves.  

My biggest lack of luxury when using vacation condos is the primative toilets.  I'll add HGVC to my list!


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 24, 2016)

vacationbear,  I was so surprised to find those videos available in English and other languages.  Maybe I wrote too much.  I was hoping that the youtube stuff would be useful for those reading this thread.

FLYNZ4, I found your comments very amusing.  I totally understand what you feel.  FYI, HGVC Hokulani also has the kind of toilet.


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 25, 2016)

And I just wanted to comment on yet another great stay at HHV... 

But, I learned a lot and will press "the button" during my next visit! Placing my faith in those 43 degrees and their perfect alignment.

We'll see- maybe I am in the market for a TOTO next July...


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 25, 2016)

FLYNZ4 said:


> I now have 3 Toto seats installed.  The greatest invention ever.  It makes using an old fashioned toilet feel like squatting in the woods and using leaves.
> !



Ain't it the truth!  Our guest house was under construction last year when we had company,  so our contractor helped us set up my office, where the second Toto resides, as a guest room.  After a day or two of using the Toto our guest opined that all it lacked was an "enema setting" -- cracked us both up (excuse the pun).


----------



## bendadin (Aug 10, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> We were there in May, loved the Toto seat, it was easy to operate.  Wash then blow dry.  Position of the spray was adustable as well as the temperature.  We were so impressed I've been pricing them on Amazon.  They are also installed at Kingsland phase 2, but a different model with the control on the wall next to the seat, easier to operate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Costco now carries them in store.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Sep 24, 2016)

Does HGVC Kingsland have Toto's?   We will be going there in mid-November.   They did not have them last time we were there (May '11).

/Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 24, 2016)

We were at Kingsland two years ago in August, and no such toilets at that time, but I know they were doing a refurb.


----------



## linsj (Sep 24, 2016)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Does HGVC Kingsland have Toto's?   We will be going there in mid-November.   They did not have them last time we were there (May '11).
> 
> /Jim



Phase 2 does, so I assume phase 3 does too.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Sep 24, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> After a day or two of using the Toto our guest opined that all it lacked was an "enema setting" -- cracked us both up (excuse the pun).



If I see the Toto marketing manager again in January at CES... I'll suggest they add the "Power Enema" feature to the next model.  

/Jim


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Sep 24, 2016)

linsj said:


> Phase 2 does, so I assume phase 3 does too.



Thanks for the confirmation.   When we were there in May '11, we were in a building a few to the left (looking from the road) of the check-in building... down by that pool.   Was that Phase 1?

/Jim


----------



## vacationbear (Sep 24, 2016)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.   When we were there in May '11, we were in a building a few to the left (looking from the road) of the check-in building... down by that pool.   Was that Phase 1?
> 
> /Jim



Yes, that's phase 1.
There were no Toto's in our building 6 (phase 1) during our July 2015 stay.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Oct 21, 2017)

My recommendation as a 40 year long user is either:

Strongest or the 2nd strongest on Soft Rear
Second weakest on Rear
I was a bit surprised that Grand Islander has TOTO for its public bathroom.


----------



## vacationbear (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh sh....ugar, here we go again...

Hello Mav
Thank you for the info- I guess!
We have spent 13 fantastic days in the Lagoon Tower last July and I have to admit that I did not find the courage to press ANY of those buttons!
Your recommendation is duly noted- and confirms my fears: are those settings you describe "universally enjoyable", which could and would account for the likely, and possibly substantial, male "anatomical differences"?
Worse even: what, if they do not?

I might be too analytical again, but lets also consider what's at stake here... 
I have to confess that I will stick with paper. It has worked marvelously ever since I can remember and I rather wish that the LT HOA will spend future room upgrades on something more, well, useful. TV sets don't really come to mind, they are already very large and nice. The room decor, paint, equipment and pretty much everything is near perfect for us, nothing requested there, either.
But how about more plates and cutlery so that one does not have to do dishes every day? 

Either way, maybe I will be bold enough to try next July... Just maybe...  

Aloha


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Maverick1963 said:


> I think most of the Japanese experience anal itching while visiting Hawaii or foreign places just because there is no washlet. By washing your butt, you could have it cleaner but gradually you will lose tolerance and easily have inflammation.





This reminds me of one of the dads-to-be in a pre-natal / Lamaze class I took years ago.  He said, "Up till now I've been a real trooper, but that's more information then I need to know.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Oct 26, 2017)

Aloha, Vacationbear.

I was 13 years old when I first used this thing.  I admit that I felt strange or awkward at the beginning.
But think that you use shower head to rinse your body all over.  It's just warm water and would not hurt you anyway.
By the way, the difference between Normal and Soft is the size of water balls.  
As some mentioned, if you get used to it, you cannot live without it.  After a week stay and use, I assure you that
you should be a big fan of the sophisticated function.


----------



## vacationbear (Oct 26, 2017)

Hallelujah! 
I guess some technology is easier getting use to than other...

Mahalo!


----------

